# PM 12x36  pics



## slingshot (May 2, 2013)

Well I finally was able to load some pics.





I was wondering how Gary is able to keep his so clean.I feel like I'm fighting a loosing battle. lol I also was wondering does every PM 12x36 have marks on the compound? I had to make my own today.








This is my seat and guide machine. I was wondering if anybody has ever converted on to a mill? I don't know if it would be worth it or not.



Thanks
JB


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

Marks on the compound?  Do you mean the reference mark to measure the angle?  That certainly should be there when you get it.


----------



## slingshot (May 2, 2013)

Ya Ray It had the rivet on scale it just didn't have the reference marks but it does now. lol


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

You might just want to mention that to Matt.  That should not be the case and he can poke the factory about that.

On his behalf, I'll say sorry for that.


Ray



slingshot said:


> Ya Ray It had the rivet on scale it just didn't have the reference marks but it does now. lol


----------



## GaryK (May 2, 2013)

slingshot said:


> Ya Ray It had the rivet on scale it just didn't have the reference marks but it does now. lol



Mine had on real faint mark which I never use. I just put one at 29 1/2 degrees and usually leave it there.

Gary

PS  

You might want to make some improvements as your first project. HERE are a few I did.
The threading and feed knobs really make a difference. So much more comfortable and easier to use.


----------



## slingshot (May 3, 2013)

GaryK said:


> Mine had on real faint mark which I never use. I just put one at 29 1/2 degrees and usually leave it there.
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...




Thanks Gary I plan on making lots of improvements there is plenty of room in that area. Well it is starting to pay for itself.

Does anybody have any ideas on the seat and guide machine I sure would like to convert this to a milling machine. anybody?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 3, 2013)

Can you send me a picture of that? There is normally a mark right in the center of the cross slide. But its 90 degrees off of what you would need for the 29.5 for threading anyway, so everyone ends up making their marks there.

 And I would not even try with that machine for milling, the spindle is not meant for side loading, looks just like a drill press. You will get frustrated really fast with it. Trust me I know, I tried something like that 20 years ago for one thing when I was in a bind, and I could not even mill with a 1/4" End Mill. Not at all.


----------

